# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  طلب تفسير بيت شعري!!!

## ابن سعدهم الحنبلى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كنت أطالع كتاب تصنيف الناس للعلامة بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله صادفني بيت شعر لم أفهم شطره الثاني لجهلي بالعربية 
لذا أسأل أحد الأفاضل بتوضيحه لي رحمكم الله:
البيت هو:
*قدر لرجلك قبل الخطو موضعها .....فمن علا زلقاً عن غرة زلجاً*

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.*
البيت في ديوان الحماسة لأبي تمام ؛ وقال المرزوقي الشارح:
 وإذا سعيت في أمر فاعرف مواطىء قدمك قبل أن تعلوها، ومواقع خطوك قبل أن تعدوها، واقسمها بين نظرك واختبارك، وتحقيقك وحدسك؛ فإن من ركب مزلقةً عن غرة وغفلة، يوشك أن يسقط ليديه وفمه، وتزل به قدمه إلى قرار هلكته وحينه. والزلج: السرعة في المشي و السقوط وغيره. وفرس زلوج: سريع السير. وكذلك يقال قدح زلوج. و مزلاج الباب: الخشبة التي يغلق بها.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

وللبيت أبيات سابقة له ، على نفس قوة المعنى وجزالة اللفظ ، وله قصة في الأغاني ، يقول فيها:
أخبرني عمي قال حدثنا ابن مهرويه قال حدثني علي بن القاسم طارمة قال 
كنت مع المعتصم لما غزا الروم فجاء بعض سراياه بخبر عمه فركب من فوره وسار أجد سير وأنا أسايره فسمع منشدا يتمثل في عسكره 
إنَّ الأمور إذا انْسَدَّتْ مَسالِكُها ... فالصبرُ يَفْتَحُ منها كلَّ ما ارتَتَجا 
 لا تيأَسَنَّ وإنْ طالتْ مطالبَةٌ ... إذا استعنتِ بصبر أن ترى فَرَجا 
  فسر بذلك وطابت نفسه ثم التفت إلي وقال لي يا علي أتروي هذا الشعر؟
 قلت: نعم .
قال من يقوله ؟
قلت: محمد بن يسير .
فتفاءل باسمه ونسبه وقال أمر محمود وسير سريع يعقب هذا الأمر. 
ثم قال أنشدني الأبيات.
فأنشدته قوله:  ماذا يكلِّفُكَ الرَّوْحاتِ والدُّلَجَا ... البَرَّ طوْراً وطوراً تركَبُ اللُّجَجَا 
 كَمْ مِنْ فَتىً قَصُرَتْ في الرِّزْقِ خُطْوَتُهُ ... ألفيتَهُ بِسِهامِ الرزق قد فَلَجا 
   لا تَيْأَسَنَّ وإنْ طالَتْ مُطالبَةٌ ... إذا استعنَت بصبر أن ترى فَرَجا 
   إنَّ الأمور إذا انْسَدَّتْ مسالِكُها ... فالصبرُ يفتح منها كلَّ ما ارْتَتَجا 
   أَخْلِقْ بذي الصبرِ أن يحظَى بحاجته ... ومُدْمِنِ القَرْعِ للأبواب أن يَلِجَا 
   فاطْلُبْ لرجلك قبل الخَطْوِ مَوْضِعَها ... فَمَنْ عَلاَ زَلَقاً عن غِرَّة زَلجَا 
   ولا يَغُرَّنْك صَفْوٌ أنت شارِبُهُ ... فربّما كان بالتكدير مُمْتَزِجَا 
 لا يُنْتَجُ النَّاسُ إلا من لِقاحِهِمُ ... يبدو لِقاحُ الفتى يوماً إذا نتِجَا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما بعد
أراد بـ ( الزَّلَق ) المكان الذى لا تثبت عليه القدمان والزلق في الأصل : مصدر قولك : زَلِقَتْ رِجْلُه تَزْلَقُ زَلَقاً أى زلَّتْ ومنه قولُه تَعالى : " فتُصْبِحَ صَعِيدًا زَلَقاً " أي : أرضا ملساء ليس بها شيء أو لا نبات فيها وقال الأخفش : لا يثبت عليها القدمان . والغِرَّة : الغفلة وزَلَجَا : أى زل
والمراد أن ينظر المرء فى عواقب الأمور فربما أقدم على أمر دون نظر فى عواقبه فيكون فيه ضرر عليه كمن لم يقدر لرجله قبل الخطو موضعها ولم ينظر أن يضع قدمه فربما وضعها فى مَزْلَقَة مدْحَضَة فتزل قدمه ولا تثبت وربما أهلكته أو أضرت به

والله أعلم

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

أستاذنا الفاضل عبد الله الحمرانى 
معذرة فلم أر مشاركتيك إلا بعد أن أضفت مشاركتى

----------


## ابن سعدهم الحنبلى

جـزاكـما الله خيرا كما أسعدتماني بهذه الردود الطيبة وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يزيد في علمكما.

----------

